# Consequin vs Consequin ds ??



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm just curious what's the difference between the two and which one is better ?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

COSEQUIN: 
*Cosequin DS Sprinkle formula contains:
*Yellow #5:* From the Center for Science in the Public Interest (CSPI): “_Yellow #5: M_ay be contaminated with such cancer-causing substances as benzidine and 4-aminobiphenyl (or chemicals that the body converts to those substances).
*Sodium Lauryl Sulfate or SLS: *can cause hormone imbalance, protein denaturing and carcinogenicity. 
The AJT report (American Journal of Toxicology) states that "Other studies have indicated that Sodium Lauryl Sulfate *enters and maintains residual levels in the heart, the liver, the lungs and the brain from skin contact**.* Sodium Lauryl Sulfate had an LD 50 (Lethal Dose for 50% of the animals tested) of 0.8 to 110 g/kg in rats. A formulation containing 15% caused depression, labored breathing, diarrhea and death in 4 out of 20 animals.

*Cosequin Sprinkle formula contains:
*Sodium Lauryl Sulfate* (see above)

*Cosequin DS Tablet contains:
*Brewyers Yeast* (see above)


What are you planning on using it for on Bella?


Moms


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I have my Sting on Cosequin DS the chewable tablets since Oct. and it has really helped his mobility. The Cosequin DS is double-strength. So whether to give the regular or double-strength, I think woud depend on the dog's condition.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Bella body has been going through many stages ever since she really started growing. So she started itching really badly so I switched her food to natural balance and her itching has calm down a lot. Then her hips started clicking so I put her on "Consequin maximum strength" although I do know it doesn't stop the clicking but I rather start her now on supplements. 

Well now she develop a bald spot above her eyebrow area and now I'm thinking its a hotspot she's allergic to something I'm just taking a guess. I took her to the vet they said if she develops more than bring her in but for right now don't worry. So I'm guessing either he left food I switched her to or the Consequin caused this I'm not vet so I don't know. All I been doing is cleaning it and praying for it to get better.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I wouldn't think it would be the Cosequin. Maybe it is a bug bite. I find that Vetericyn works great on hot spots. It comes in a spray or gel.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Mary Beth said:


> I wouldn't think it would be the Cosequin. Maybe it is a bug bite. I find that Vetericyn works great on hot spots. It comes in a spray or gel.


We just found another bald spot under her chin


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

So two random bald spots does anyone have experience with this ?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Based on the areas and your pups age, my guess is mange. But it's a guess.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

She's eight months


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Yeah. Sounds pretty classic for demodex. That said, I am no vet, I see no pictures and I am not diagnosing. But I bet dollars to donuts it's not the cosequin.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> Yeah. Sounds pretty classic for demodex. That said, I am no vet, I see no pictures and I am not diagnosing. But I bet dollars to donuts it's not the cosequin.


We had her skin tested for mites nothing came back so idk what's going on could it just be he season ?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Coming into heat may cause a female to blow her coat, but not just go bald in two small spots.


----------

